# Best and Worst of Smashbox?



## Beauty Mark (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been meaning to try some, but I want to know what people think are Smashbox's strengths and weakness in comparison to other brands.

Thanks!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 3, 2007)

I only have the eyeshadow powder SMASHING ENVY which is an intense black with rainbow glitter. It's one of my favorite black shadows, but it's discontinued and I'm almost out! D:

I've tried their gel eyeliners and they are horrible. They just don't look good at all. Stick with fluidline if you want gel liners.

That's all I know!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Personally, I am not a big fan of their shadows.  I have a couple duos (which are now d/c) that are pretty nice.  They apply well and have nice pigment, which are two problems I have with their other shadows.  I also find that they don't last that long, they seem to fade over the course of a few hours.  

As Bunny said, the gel liner are a joke. Stay away from them.  They completely disappeared on me in an hour.

I do really like their lipglosses.  They aren't super sticky and they have nice color and opacity.  

The skin tints are also really nice.  It's a cream-gel formula in a stick form, like a stick foundation.  They wear well and you get a ton of product.  I'll never go through mine.  You only need a little and you can use your fingers or a brush to blend them.

ETA: I forgot to add that the brow tech is nice.  I use it everyday.


----------



## adored (Jun 3, 2007)

I really love Smashbox blush & soft lights. I think they have really good color payoff & the pots are huge, so they'll last you forever.


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 3, 2007)

i 2nd the immense love for the Soft Lights & Blush. the Soft Lights are so much better than MSFs could ever hope to be. the texture and glow and colors are divine. the Soft Lights/Blush duos that come in their kits are super nice. two of my favorites are Plush/Prism & Warmth/Luminance. the best standalone Soft Lights, imo, are Lens, Highlight & Prism. 

their FUSION shadows are also great - i like them better than the regular trios/singles (my favorite is Sequence). same goes for the FUSION Soft Lights (my favorite is Dimension, the newest).


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 3, 2007)

I love their lipglosses <3
Pout is the perfect super light pink on me and it isn't too sticky... it feels really nice on lips.

Their slanted eyeliner brush is a dream; I can line my waterline in no time, and it'll look perfect.

I do not like their shadows... they look chalky on me.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_i 2nd the immense love for the Soft Lights & Blush. the Soft Lights are so much better than MSFs could ever hope to be. the texture and glow and colors are divine. the Soft Lights/Blush duos that come in their kits are super nice. two of my favorites are Plush/Prism & Warmth/Luminance. the best standalone Soft Lights, imo, are Lens, Highlight & Prism. 

their FUSION shadows are also great - i like them better than the regular trios/singles (my favorite is Sequence). same goes for the FUSION Soft Lights (my favorite is Dimension, the newest)._

 
I will have to try the soft lights!  So, what about the fusion shadows?  I don't think I've seen these.


----------



## oh_twicemyburn (Jun 4, 2007)

I have quite a few of their brushes which are really nice, and I also use Backdrop tinted moisturizer to even out my skin tone, since I skip foundation.  I've been impressed so far.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I only have the eyeshadow powder SMASHING ENVY which is an intense black with rainbow glitter. It's one of my favorite black shadows, but it's discontinued and I'm almost out! D:_

 
*    is it SMASHING ENVY or just ENVY? if it's ENVY (it has rainbow glitter in it 2) then it's not d/c! stores still carry it and it's on the website. i just got one last weds @ nordstrom and it's gorgeous!!! 

i bought midnight black e/s (the truest black i've seen) last week and got the lip exfoliator and luminance soft lights as a gift with purchase. i haven't tried the exfoliator yet but luminance is a great highlighter. now i want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 

 
_* is it SMASHING ENVY or just ENVY? if it's ENVY (it has rainbow glitter in it 2) then it's not d/c! stores still carry it and it's on the website. i just got one last weds @ nordstrom and it's gorgeous!!! 

i bought midnight black e/s (the truest black i've seen) last week and got the lip exfoliator and luminance soft lights as a gift with purchase. i haven't tried the exfoliator yet but luminance is a great highlighter. now i want them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
It's SMASHING ENVY. SMASHING ENVY has rainbow glitter, while ENVY just has silver glitter, unless they just recently changed the formula to SMASHING's. Thanks though! =D


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_It's SMASHING ENVY. SMASHING ENVY has rainbow glitter, while ENVY just has silver glitter, unless they just recently changed the formula to SMASHING's. Thanks though! =D_

 
*no problem! i just double checked and there are lots of silver but it also has blue, green, purple and red... i don't know if it's the same but HTH... it's gorgeous though! you should add it to your black collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## goink (Jun 4, 2007)

I second the soft lights. If you love beauty powder, you will love soft lights. They are even more finely milled, IMO. They have more of a glow than the beauty powders due to the tiny sparkles.

The lipglosses are great. They are pigmented, non-sticky and have the right amount of shine.


----------



## mistella (Jun 5, 2007)

Soft Lights are great.. I love the lipglosses, I have over 13! the Anti-Shine stuff is great, I use it almost everyday. Their primer is a hit or miss. I thought it was alright. Brushes are very good quality.. overall I really like Smashbox and I think they have good products


----------



## girlybird (Jun 5, 2007)

I love their softlights, especially highlight and halo. I use one everyday over my blush and it just gives such an amazing glow....not glittery at all (I'm not a glitter fan).

I'm also loving their stick eyeshadows. I got a couple cheaply off Ebay and wow showcase is my fave! I use it sometimes as a liner, or even just in the corners to brighten up. 




First post yay!


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 5, 2007)

I second the soft lights face powder. 

Intermix is my HG blush. MAC has yet to be able to match my love for that when it comes to blush. I do like their eyeshadows as well, because they aren't as glitzy as MAC so I can get away with wearing them to work, whereas I look a little flashy with some MAC shadows at work. 

The only other thing I would recommend is the brow tech wax, it helps keep my brows in place really well.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2007)

I love the Smashbox Photo Finish & the straight end liner brush.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have several eye shadows, I like them but I can't say I love them.

I have a few of their cream shadows and the Intermix blush and they are OK.


----------



## starr (Jun 7, 2007)

oh i agree, the lipglosses of smashbox are good =) They stay quite a long time on me =)


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 7, 2007)

I've tried the glosses, shadows, blushes and lipsticks and all were very nice. I wasen't a huge fan of the cream liner, it smeared pretty bad, but maybe I'm just used to Fluidlines and nothing else compares for me.


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

I like the anti-shine stuff, primers are good.  Have no complaints about their quality but just not so "WOW" .


----------



## electric-shake (Jun 7, 2007)

I just made a post in the other thread about the Photo Finish Foundation Primer, as it is AMAZING.
I love their lipglosses, too. I'd say they're on the same level as MAC's lipglasses when it comes to comparing quality, though.
& As others have said, the cream liners are terrible. I couldn't get it to look right, or normal, at all. And I tried to for a good half hour or so. Stay away from the cream liners!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I will have to try the soft lights!  So, what about the fusion shadows?  I don't think I've seen these._

 
oh the FUSION shadows look just like the FUSION blushes (with 5 stripes) only they come in e/s colors instead of peachy/pinky/face colors. my favorite is Sequence (which is actually kinda pinky/purple), Mesh or Merge. they usually come as part of kits of QVC specials so you'd have to look for them on eBay or swap for them, most likely.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_It's SMASHING ENVY. SMASHING ENVY has rainbow glitter, while ENVY just has silver glitter, unless they just recently changed the formula to SMASHING's. Thanks though! =D_

 

Smashing Envy/Envy are the same product.  On  the packaging, the products read "Smashing (actual name here)."  

All in all I'm not totally impressed with smashbox.  I agree that the primers are hit or miss, for some they feel "greasy" and for others they feel "drying," they get a lot of hype, which is why they're so popular, but they're not my favorite primers, or the best.  The eye shadows are nothing to scream about.  None of the colors are particularly special, I can easily dupe each one.  I do like their soft lights and the new lipglosses, they're less sticky than the others and come in different finishes.  I like the powder blushes, but they're too small for such a high price point.  

The new foundations are some of the grossest ones I've ever felt.  They claim to be oil free....yeah right.


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The new foundations are some of the grossest ones I've ever felt. They claim to be oil free....yeah right._

 






 I thought the exact same thing. A smashbox artist put it on me and an hour late I looked in the mirror and "YUCK". I 'm so glad I didn't buy it. smashbox is a lot of hit and miss. I love my lipgloss pixel and drammatica from the Tokidoki collection. But the price is really high on Smashbox products, and for cheaper prices I get better quality usually from MAC.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Smashing Envy/Envy are the same product. On the packaging, the products read "Smashing (actual name here)."_

 
Oh wow! They must have changed the formula for ENVY then because when I bought it, the website said that it had rainbow glitter, and now it says it has silver glitter. I have compared mine and the Sephora tester recently and they do look different.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

I've bought a few of their shadows and I'm really not impressed. I have a purple one (Camera, I think) and everytime I wear it, I look like I've been punched in my eyes. "Green Room" (think "Humid") and Midnight Black ("Carbon") are equally unimpressive. Midnight Black is not even as black as my NYX one.


----------



## Chrissi (Jun 13, 2007)

Soft Lights are amazing!  I agree with whoever said they are better than MSF's could ever hope to be.  I've got Aglow and it is just beautiful.  The lip palette I also got is amazing, very impressed with it.  I also adore their primer, it makes my skin feel like velvet and makes my make up last SO long.  I also like the slanted eyeliner brush, makes your eyeliner go on really easily, but their gel liners are to be avoided - the one I tried was totally crap.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 13, 2007)

i bought the photo op under eye brightener it does nothing but really nothing on me. i am really disappointed.


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 14, 2007)

Best: Soft Lights(Gives an amazing glow under any kind of lights)
Lipgloss(one of the few lipglossos that isn't sticky or sticks to my hair)
Skin Tint Sticks(it didn't break out my oily/combination skin and a great selection of shades for my choclate/walnut mixed complexion)
Jet Set Waterproof Eyeliner(stays put-a big plus)
Their #3 Face & Body Brush works wonders.
Emulsion Lip Exfoliant

Worst: Gel Liners(minus the Jet Set Waterproof Eyeliner). Not too thrilled on them.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 14, 2007)

the photo finish foundation primer is amazing! aint tried any of their other products yet but im sure most of them will be kool


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 24, 2007)

I have alot of smashbox. Use to really like it, but have found so much that i like better. I use the primer and blush right now. I love the way the creme eyeliner goes on but it doesnt last. The eyeshadow. not high pigmented, i like urben decay so much better. The lipglosses are ok, but i am not so into the super sticky feel. I do kinda like the eyelash primer and the gel mascara, but i have been wearing the dior blackout and i feel like i get the same effect with just that one. so as far as smashbox goes. I just am not in love the way i useto be. i dont think theres one product they have i couldnt live with out...


----------



## pookus (Jun 24, 2007)

LOVE:  the lipglosses (Enhance is the most perfect sheer raspberry EVER), the bronze photo finish primer, fusion softlights blushes (intermix makes a great bronzer, gossamer & guru are two of my all-time stand-bys), brushes (when the nordies special edition sets come out, they always have some nice inclusions.

DON'T LOVE:  cream eyeliners, foundations (particularly disappointing from a company who is supposed to be all about photo-ready beauty), and the l/s and e/s are just OK.


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hate the lipglosses they smellafter awhile unlike Mac's


----------



## Jinni (Aug 26, 2008)

lipglosses (Pixel is my everyday gloss), single eyeshadows, softlights, TM, skin tints, primer, brushes (#19 is love)






 Under-eye brightner (does nothing), eyelights eyeshadows (no staying power), fusion eyeshadows (no pigment), "That's a Wrap" mascara (YUCK)

I've tried the blushes, bronzers, and creme eyeliners and they are ok, but nothing special imo.


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to say I really like the Halo powder


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

*-Best:

Brow Tech...LOVE this stuff! Its quick, easy to use, and I was able to find a color that matched (which is always good lol)

The brushes are also fantastic. I love the 19, 21, and 9 as well as the brow brush. Awesome quality and RED handles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love the blushes! The colors are gorgeous and the color seems to last much longer than some other brands I've tried.

The Fusion Soft Lights are wonderful as well. I usually use them on days when I want a soft cheek color.

*-Worst:

HALO....I am so glad I was able to return this lol. I adored it the first three or four days I tried it, but then the acne army decided to invade my face. I have never, ever broken out so badly from a foundation as I had with this. The pimples were huge and painful and my fiancee steered clear of me for about a week lol.

The cream liners are also pretty awful IMO. About an hour after I had applied it to the top lash line, it had magically disappeared...Needless to say, this got returned as well.

Not too crazy for the few eyeshadows I've tried either. The ones I have are chalky and no matter how much building up you do, it still looks like you don't have any color on your eye.

O-Glow...I looked like a clown...thats all I'm gonna say about that lol


----------



## Julie5 (Aug 30, 2008)

I would like to try the wiked collection which are the dark lips that looks really nice!!! Any one try that?


----------



## Almost black. (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adored* 

 
_I really love Smashbox blush & soft lights. I think they have really good color payoff & the pots are huge, so they'll last you forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm checking these on ebay for quite some time and must admit that I'll probably end up buying them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They look fantastic and I've heard so many good thing about those so I supose they are _must haves_.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 31, 2008)

eyeshadows, lipsticks, brushes = fabulous

creme eyeliners, anything foundation like = icky


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

You've all convinced me to go and try Soft Lights! ARGH THERE GOES MORE MONEY.


----------



## adored (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_You've all convinced me to go and try Soft Lights! ARGH THERE GOES MORE MONEY._

 
You will love them! I have almost every color. You can get them pretty cheap on eBay too which is nice!


----------



## cetati (Sep 1, 2008)

How are fusion soft lights compared to the regular soft lights? Is it just a bronzer or is it more like highlighter the way soft lights are?


----------



## dudeee (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't tried very many products from Smashbox. I'm always disappointed.
I do like their gloss though, and their brow tech stuff.
One product I HATE is their Jet Set eye liner. It is seriously like, the worst product I have ever tried.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 4, 2008)

I love smashbox. Their eyeshadows are dupable, I agree, but the texture especially of the matte ones are so velvety and easy to blend. I also like the artificial lights and fusion soft lights.

I have envy and it looks like black with multicoloured shimmer.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_How are fusion soft lights compared to the regular soft lights? Is it just a bronzer or is it more like highlighter the way soft lights are?_

 
They're like 5 soft lights in one but the colours do tend to be more bronzey and neutral over the one pink shade and yellowish shade in one of mine.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

I LOVE my halo face powder. Constantly getting compliments on my skin and its all i use in the morning for coverage


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 4, 2008)

I just bought 2 box sets from Sephora, the Master Class Vol 3 Flawless Face Kit, and the Best of Sephora kit. I can't give definite reviews on any of the face products yet because my skin is so gross right now, but I can say that the eyeshadow trio is a big disappointment! The colors don't even last an hour before they're gone and worn off. So sad, I was hoping to expand past MAC eyeshadows but not quite yet.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 10, 2008)

i actually really like the creme eyeliners, they stay all day on me. I have the palette with 10 colours in. 

I like their shadows, but on the ones i've tried the colour payoff isn't that great.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Best:* *Foundation primer 'light'-*(gel-based, great for acne-prone girls! I never get a pimple when I wear this under my foundation!)
*Photo Op under eye brightener-*I apply this _before_ my concealer and it keeps my undereye area nice and moisturized, it prevents little wrinkles from forming really well! and it also helps the concealer go on nice and smooth!
*Browtech-*the most long lasting and best color selection imo.
*Brushes-*I only have one of their brushes so I guess I dont have much of a say, but their angle brow brush rocks.

*Worst: Lipglosses- *yes the colors are amazing, and they are verrry moisturizing but they disappear on me after like 20 min., to whomever said they stink, that was the old formula!(which stayed on a lot better, but yes did get a really strange smell..)
*Foundation primer* 'reg'-This stuff makes me break out and also 'peels' when I apply my foundation.

Everything else is just _OKAY_...can't really put anything else into best or worst category..


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 21, 2008)

I got the Photo Finish Bronzing Primer and it's horrible!! It leaves an oily residue and when you apply it goes streaky and patchy before it dries down. It dries invisible which is good but I would never ever buy it again. I dont know how much it differs from the regular photo finish primer though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2008)

The only thing Smashbox I have is their new HD foundation and I love it. I'm never going back to MAC foundations after this.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_i actually really like the creme eyeliners, they stay all day on me. I have the palette with 10 colours in. 

I like their shadows, but on the ones i've tried the colour payoff isn't that great._

 
I agree, I've found the creme liners long lasting


----------



## Hemons (Oct 12, 2008)

I really like the Halo Hydrating Perfecting face powder. I also love the soft lights too! I haven't found another line who does soft lights as well as Smashbox. I kind of like the jet set waterproof liner. My only problem is that it dries out in the pot way to quickly. It's expensive too. It's great before it dries out!


----------



## musicalhouses (Oct 28, 2008)

im quite a smashbox fan, but only for certain items. here's my take on what i've tried:

soft lights - the best ever. these kick the butt of msfs and bb shimmerbricks. lovely glowy colors, no visible glitter - ever. hg for me. i have soo many, i have prism, matrix, aglow, the tokidoki one and the bca one. i used to have film/premier, dimension, allure and another one i cant remember. most can double as blush or bronzers. a few are very light on, and are just shimmer powder, but fine shimmer powder.


blush - like the colors too. they're pretty pigmented and longlasting. yay!

eyeshadows - generally not bad, but some are hit and miss. i generally yay these though. they have starlit a now dced color that was a plummy taupe just 1 or 2 shades lighter than satin taupe and a bit purplier that was one of my faves of all time.

lipglosses - big yay! these are my hg. i like fame, bombshell, and radiant. shutter is a good true purple mauve.  i like the lasting power, pigmentation and consistency of these glosses. i love these to death!

other things i've never tried but heard about:
brow tech - supposed to be good
brushes - supposed to be good too, not sure how it compares to mac tho.
cream liners - ugh. stick to fluidlines or bb gel liners

thats all i know, hth!


----------



## SandyO (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the photo op brightener and really dislike the Halo


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried the waterproof shadow liner?  I see it on QVC all of the time and wondered if it really applies as easily as Holly makes it look.


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 18, 2008)

I swear by Smashbox Photo finish. But that's it from smashbox

I have tried their liner & it smeared, they're horrible. their blushes are ok. Overall i'm not a big fan.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_I agree, I've found the creme liners long lasting_

 
Really? Which primer did you use? I've gotten the creme eyeliner set and I was so disappointed with it. It felt like it was gone in like an hour.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2008)

Smashbox Photo Finish is the best primer I've tried so far.


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 10, 2008)

The foundation primer is one of the best out there. The lip glosses have a wonderful texture, have a brush wand, and are in a generously sized tube. The hybrid gloss is fun and pretty. Photo-op under eye brightener is pretty decent. The mascaras aren't anything special. I tred the Bionic its decent - long-wearing...The shadows are kind of boring and they don't last very long. They have really nice value sets (some come w/ instructional DVD's) which are great gifts for friends and fam who aren't good with makeup. The makeup brushes are also a nice quality. I heard the new HALO foundation is wonderful, but its $59.00 AND they don't have colors for anyone darker than tan. How lame!!??


----------



## amber_j (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Photo Finish Primer. It's the only primer I use, and once I worked out how little I actually needed it's never failed me. I use it with MSFN, Moistureblend, and Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation.

The eyeshadows, on the other hand, I find really chalky and the foundations leave darker toned skin looking ashy and dry.


----------



## dorkynerd (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the cream liners from Smashbox. I think they are really quick and easy to use. However, the staying power could be better. The other thing I really like is Brow Tech. This is the only product I can use for my brows. Any other products I've tried its too dark. Another thing I love is the primers! They kick butt in this dept!

I don't care for the e/s. I just don't think they blend easy and aren't vibrant enough for me.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 17, 2008)

I HATE there photofinish primers. they feel too slick and dont do much. i dont understand why theyre so popular.
i do LOVE o-gloss. its the most beautiful pink shade (for me)


----------



## vikitty (Dec 27, 2008)

I swapped my O-Gloss because it just turned bright pink on me. I think it's because I'm so pale/fair. It started out as a beautiful pink and then just got too intense.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 3, 2009)

I've only tried the creme liner palette (which was expensive and smudged all over the place on my oily lids, even with TFSI) and I tried a sample of the Photo Finish primer, which looked chalky and strange on me.


----------



## Meisje (Jan 5, 2009)

After reading some creative suggestions on this board, I tried using colors from the Smashbox cream liner palette as bases (much like one uses Paint Pots). I used it over TFSI and it looks great and eyeshadow blended over it nicely while showing the cream color through it. So thanks to you guys, they won't go to waste after all!


----------



## SarahRN (Jan 15, 2009)

I didn't really like the eye primer....but I liked the photofinish


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer the Smashbox l/g to the MAC l/g. MAC is stickier.


----------



## akcmommy (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I HATE there photofinish primers. they feel too slick and dont do much. i dont understand why theyre so popular.
i do LOVE o-gloss. its the most beautiful pink shade (for me)_

 
The o-gloss has virtually no color for me. I get the same look from a clear gloss.


----------



## honey_babee (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adored* 

 
_I really love Smashbox blush & soft lights. I think they have really good color payoff & the pots are huge, so they'll last you forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
i definitely love soft light <3 its so purtyyy


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone tried Smashbox Anti-Shine? What do you think of it? I've heard it's great for the oilies and takes just a tiny bit and then let it dry before foundation.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 30, 2009)

Their Bionic Mascara is truly crap. The only good thing about it is that it seriously didn't move all day, but I never have that problem with mascaras anyways.

But, I do love their lip glosses (so smooth), eyeshadow trios, primers and soft lights.

Has anyone tried the new Halo powder? It looks SO gorgoeus


----------



## Hemons (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Has anyone tried the waterproof shadow liner? I see it on QVC all of the time and wondered if it really applies as easily as Holly makes it look._

 
  I've tried the waterproof shadow liners. They are super easy to apply. However I don't find them to be truly waterproof. My eyes tend to water a bit in the winter cold, and the shadow liner doesn't stay when my eyes water. If you are good with applying just regular eyeshadow underneath you lower lashline as liner, I don't think the waterproof shadow liner is really that much better.


----------



## platinumblonde5 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_After reading some creative suggestions on this board, I tried using colors from the Smashbox cream liner palette as bases (much like one uses Paint Pots). I used it over TFSI and it looks great and eyeshadow blended over it nicely while showing the cream color through it. So thanks to you guys, they won't go to waste after all!_

 

I'm definitely going to try this, I really loved the Smashbox cream liner palette because it was easy to apply and I liked to mix the colors, but I found that the liners smudged and wore off during the day a little too easily.

  I can't live without Smashbox color adjust photo finish primer and I recently bought the Smashbox muse artist eyeshadow palette, I really like the springy pastel shades and thought 10 shadows plus a brush for $48 was a good deal.


----------



## benzito_714 (Feb 12, 2009)

i just tried a bit of the photofinish primer in apricot and i think i am in love! my nose was still oily (i can't find anything for that) but overall my face was the beez-neez!


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

The ORIGINAL Photo Finish Foundation Primer (before the bottle redesign) WAS my HG primer until two weeks into it when I began to break out. 

I changed various steps in my skincare AND makeup routine to try to remedy the problem -- but found my blemishes ceased only when I took the original Photo Finish out of my face routine.

I hope the new formulas are as great as everyone has said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a friend that is IN LOVE with Smashbox Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15. If any of you have tried or are currently using this tinted moisturizer please let me know how you like/dislike it!

I will most definitely try out the Soft Lights everyone has been raving about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought the Smashbox Socialite collection (click) last week (I think this was launched in Nordies last year in the US but we only just got it here) and I have to say I am quite surprised at the quality. Best of all it came wrapped up in a beautiful bag that I would happily take out as a regular clutch bag, or use as a makeup bag. Anyways here is my review :

*Cream Eyeliner Duo in Bronze/Caviar:* I am loving the cream eyeliner in Caviar (note: this should not be used on the lower lashline as it does smudge) - it stays put just fine on my upper lashline and applies like a dream. It's a deep black. The Bronze e/l is a bit light for me though (NC30).
*
Blush/Bronzer Duo in Cosmopolitan*: Love it. The bronzer is matte which is great (I HATE bronzer with shimmer). This and the blush are reasonably pigmented. The blush is a beautiful natural coral pink.

*Eyeshadow Palette in Socialite:* Gorgeous shades - copper, bronze, pewter and champagne. Quality is as good as my MAC shadows, which surprised me as my other Smashbox eyeshadow palette (Beauty A Go Go) does not live up to this.

*Eye & Brow Brightening Pencil:* This is a double ended highlighting pencil. Nice shimmer, not too OTT, pencil format makes application super fast & easy.

*Lip Enhancing Gloss in Soiree:* Beautiful nude pink colour, my only complaint is that it smells like plastic.

*Photo Op Under Eye Brightener:* This works wonderfully as a primer for my undereye concealer, or even as an all-over eyelid primer. Not too shimmery, dries nicely (doesn't slide off as some brighteners tend to do).

*Bionic Mascara* - This is the only thing I haven't tried, as I am (with all my willpower) trying to use up my MAC Plushlash.
Edit: Have tried this now and it's OK. It's not as volumizing as Plushlash/Diorshow, and the finish is a little 'harder' than my liking,  but it's not bad.


*Overall* I think some people might find this kit 'boring' as it doesn't contain anything bright or unique, but personally I think it's a fantastic set of neutral colours and a good basic range of colour products to make up the entire face. This would be a great set for a beginner, but for myself (I have a lot of makeup!!) it's a good way to try out Smashbox's range without investing too much $$$.


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have their Eyelights Palette, its great!  The eyeshadows are super blendable and they have a great texture and staying power.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 10, 2009)

i tried the blush rush from smashbox the other day and this thing is gorgeous, the texture is very soft and the colors are very pretty . i swatched one of the colors on my hand and couldn't stop staring at it lol , i didnt looks at which one it was though =( it was the peachy bronzey color , and im nw45 and it showed really nice on my skin , i tried other peachy blushes and they were like invisible for some reason but this one = my new love .


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

I didn't try that much from Smashbox, but from what I have tried my favorite would have to be Photofinish primer, now I use it all the time nad I looove it!


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

Smashbox used to have cream highlighter quads that were AMAZING
but got discontinued before I ever got a sephora in my hometown.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magicmorgan* 

 
_Smashbox used to have cream highlighter quads that were AMAZING
but got discontinued before I ever got a sephora in my hometown._

 
I have one of these and never use it because I can't figure out what to do with it.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 7, 2009)

As it has been said in previous posts, the gel liner SUCKS. I love the lip glosses though, I started getting into those with the holiday collection and I am now completely obsessed! The shadows are a hit or miss to me, some are really nice and pigmented, while others are just pale and chalky. I also REALLY love the Photo Finish Color Corrector primer (the green one)


----------

